# Bought Aquarius 23



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just turned 50 and realized that I let the world pass me by for half a century! Bought Aquarius boat and want to fix her up. Ironically I live in the Arizona Desert. Need some good links to assist in my project?


----------



## ccollins0601 (Dec 7, 2003)

Check out the Yahoo Group _Aquarius-owners. _I am a former Aquarius 23 owners and it is an invaluable resource.


----------



## Garffin (Oct 22, 2009)

welcome to sn


----------



## Lummox3077 (Jun 23, 2015)

I realize this is an old thread.. but instead of starting a new one and hoping for exposure I figured I'd try and wake someone up here. I recently purchased an Aquarius 23, have sailed her a couple times and was just looking for past owners to give me their views on what she'll do. I have checked out the Yahoo owners group, and unless I'm looking in the wrong spots.. there's tons of information about rebuilding and refurbishing.. but doesn't anyone sail them?


----------

